

Ask HN: WordPress designers in NYC area? - ebaysucks

A webmaster I know is looking for a WordPress designer/studio in the NYC area and asked me for recommendations.<p>Which WP designers in NYC would you recommend?<p>Thanks
======
collint
Here's a guy I know in NYC who can do wordpress:
<http://gregorygallagherdesign.com/>

